# se les invitó



## Xander2024

Hola a todos,

He encontrado la siguiente frase:

"A todos los pasajeros se les invitó a una sala especial"

y me pregunto si se puede decir de otro modo, por ejemplo:

"A todos los pasajeros les invitaron..." o "Todos los pasajeros fueron invitados a ..."
¿Son aceptables ambas las frases?

Gracias.


----------



## capitas

Xander2024 said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> He encontrado la siguiente frase:
> 
> "A todos los pasajeros se les invitó a una sala especial"
> 
> y me pregunto si se puede decir de otro modo, por ejemplo:
> 
> "A todos los pasajeros les invitaron..." o "Todos los pasajeros fueron invitados a ..."
> ¿Son aceptables ambas las frases?
> 
> Gracias.


 
Es una construcción pasiva-refleja, con lo que puedes pasarla directamente a pasiva normal ó a sujeto tácito (casi impersonal):
Los pasajeros fueron invitados ....
Y de ahí a la otra construcción que has propopuesto: 
Invitaron (los directivos, miembros del personal del aeropuerto, los guías, etc..) a todos los pasajeros..., o A todos los pasajeros les invitaron ... repitiendo el OD..


----------



## Xander2024

Gracias, Capitas


----------



## Peterdg

capitas said:


> Es una construcción pasiva-refleja, con lo que puedes pasarla directamente a pasiva normal ó a sujeto tácito (casi impersonal):
> Los pasajeros fueron invitados ....
> Y de ahí a la otra construcción que has propopuesto:
> Invitaron (los directivos, miembros del personal del aeropuerto, los guías, etc..) a todos los pasajeros..., o A todos los pasajeros les *los* invitaron ... repitiendo el OD..


¡Hola capitas!

En este caso, el uso de "les" sería un caso de leísmo no aceptado.

En la construcción impersonal "se les invitó..." (no es una pasiva refleja; si fuera una pasiva refleja, el verbo tendría que concordar con el sujeto (que es plural en este caso)), el uso de "les" sí se acepta. Mira aquí.


----------



## capitas

Peterdg said:


> ¡Hola capitas!
> 
> En este caso, el uso de "les" sería un caso de leísmo no aceptado.
> 
> En la construcción impersonal "se les invitó..." (no es una pasiva refleja; si fuera una pasiva refleja, el verbo tendría que concordar con el sujeto (que es plural en este caso)), el uso de "les" sí se acepta. Mira aquí.


 
Gracias, Peterdg por las correcciones. Tienes razón, es impersonal, y respecto a les, ¡Es que todos los pasajeros eran hombres!
Yo soy más leista de lo que me gustaría (contando con el beneplácito de la academia), pero convendrás conmigo que en este caso, no tiene mucho sentido que digan que "se les invito" es correcto y "les invitaron" no es correcto (aún  contando que sintacticamente puedan ser OI-OD); si te fijas, en tu enlace, la RAE da a enteder que es un leismo no aceptado, pero constata que " hay muchos ejemplos de uso de le/les en femenino en la literatura"
En fin, ¡LES dejaremos que se pongan de acuerdo si pueden".


----------



## Peterdg

capitas said:


> ¡Es que todos los pasajeros eran hombres!


 Puede ser pero "le" en papel de OD sólo se admite en masculino singular (No las he hecho yo las reglas)


> si te fijas, en tu enlace, la RAE da a entender que es un leísmo no aceptado


Lo siento, pero no veo ninguna indicación de una condena; sólo dicen que es un uso muy repartido por todo el area hispanohablante (salvo en...).


----------



## Xander2024

Peterdg said:


> ¡Hola capitas!
> 
> En este caso, el uso de "les" sería un caso de leísmo no aceptado.
> 
> En la construcción impersonal "se les invitó..." (no es una pasiva refleja; si fuera una pasiva refleja, el verbo tendría que concordar con el sujeto (que es plural en este caso)), el uso de "les" sí se acepta. Mira aquí.



Bueno, lo he leído este link pero me quedo completamente confundido. ¿Qué quiere decir "un caso de leísmo no aceptado"? ¿Que hay casos aceptados? ¿O que no será entendida la frase con "les"? 

Gracias por su explicación.


----------



## Peterdg

Xander2024 said:


> Bueno, lo he leído este link pero me quedo completamente confundido. ¿Qué quiere decir "un caso de leísmo no aceptado"? ¿Que hay casos aceptados? ¿O que no será entendida la frase con "les"?
> 
> Gracias por su explicación.


Se habla de leísmo cuando se utiliza "le"/"les" en el papel de OD (objeto directo). (Por ejemplo: "les veo"; lo correcto sería "los/las veo")

Ahora bien; hay casos en que la RAE acepta el leísmo (es decir que hay casos en que la RAE opina que no es un error). 


La RAE admite el léísmo si se trata de una persona de sexo masculino y en singular. Por ejemplo, si te refieres a un hombre, la RAE considera que ambas formas son correctas: "Lo veo" y "Le veo". Esto se llama "leísmo aceptado".Hay otros casos en que la RAE acepta el leísmo. 

leísmo de cortesía: por ejemplo: "Le he visto a Usted" en lugar de "Lo/la he visto a Usted"; incluso si "Usted" es una mujer)
el caso del "se" impersonal seguido de "le", como en tu primera frase: "se les invitó a los pasajeros.
Espero que te sirva.


----------



## Xander2024

Muchas gracias, Peter.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Xander, te corrijo esto: 


Xander2024 said:


> ¿Son aceptables ambas las frases?


Saludos


----------



## capitas

Peterdg said:


> Puede ser pero "le" en papel de OD sólo se admite en masculino singular (No las he hecho yo las reglas)
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> In your own link, RAE accepts "les" as OD, when masculine IN SE IMPERSONAL SENTENCES:
> 
> *f)* Es habitual que en las *oraciones impersonales con se* (→ se, 2.1a) el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con *las formas* de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada:_ Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; *Se les vio merodeando por la zona*_*.*
> 
> So, mind you or not, MY LEISMO  IS (ALMOST) CORRECT.
> What a pity that it wasn't you who made the rules..!
> *
> 
> 
> *


----------



## flljob

Peterdg said:


> Se habla de leísmo cuando se utiliza "le"/"les" en el papel de OD (objeto directo). (Por ejemplo: "les veo"; lo correcto sería "los/las veo")
> 
> Ahora bien; hay casos en que la RAE acepta el leísmo (es decir que hay casos en que la RAE opina que no es un error).
> 
> 
> 
> La RAE admite el léísmo si se trata de una persona de sexo masculino y en singular. Por ejemplo, si te refieres a un hombre, la RAE considera que ambas formas son correctas: "Lo veo" y "Le veo". Esto se llama "leísmo aceptado".Hay otros casos en que la RAE acepta el leísmo.
> 
> leísmo de cortesía: por ejemplo: "Le he visto a Usted" en lugar de "Lo/la he visto a Usted"; incluso si "Usted" es una mujer)
> el caso del "se" impersonal seguido de "le", como en tu primera frase: "se les invitó a los pasajeros.
> Espero que te sirva.


 
Se trata de un leísmo cuando se usa le en lugar de lo. En el caso de se les invitó, el le es un dativo, no un OD. Por lo tanto, el le es lo que debe usarse.

Saludos


----------



## capitas

capitas said:


> Peterdg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Puede ser pero "le" en papel de OD sólo se admite en masculino singular (No las he hecho yo las reglas)
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> In your own link, RAE accepts "les" as OD, when masculine IN SE IMPERSONAL SENTENCES:
> 
> *f)* Es habitual que en las *oraciones impersonales con se* (→ se, 2.1a) el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con *las formas* de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada:_ Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; *Se les vio merodeando por la zona*_*.*
> 
> So, mind you or not, MY LEISMO IS (ALMOST) CORRECT.
> What a pity that it wasn't you who made the rules..!
> 
> 
> 
> Perdónenme ustedes, sres Peterdg y Aldonzalorenzo(gracias); me confundí de frase.
> Como ya dije antes, yo me acuso de ser un leista (no convencido).
Click to expand...


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> Se trata de un leísmo cuando se usa le en lugar de lo. En el caso de se les invitó, el le es un dativo, no un OD. Por lo tanto, el le es lo que debe usarse.
> 
> Saludos


¡Hola flljob!
Mira lo que dice el DPD:


> Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo. No obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur...


Es un OD y se usa la forma del dativo en función de OD. Es exactamente la definición de leísmo.


----------



## flljob

Peterdg said:


> ¡Hola flljob!
> Mira lo que dice el DPD:
> 
> Es un OD y se usa la forma del dativo en función de OD. Es exactamente la definición de leísmo.


 
Tal vez el DPD está sobresimplificando. En latìn era un dativo y así pasó al español. 
Saludos


----------



## roanheads

Y si se escribe en forma de " se pasiva ", ( no se pasiva refleja )
" se invitó a todos los pasajeros a una sala especial ", que equivale a "todos los pasajeros fueron invitados a una sala especial.

Eso  puede escribirse  ---  " se les invitó " >" ellos fueron invitados etc."

¿O no ?


----------



## flljob

roanheads said:


> Y si se escribe en forma de " se pasiva ", ( no se pasiva refleja )
> " se invitó a todos los pasajeros a una sala especial ", que equivale a "todos los pasajeros fueron invitados a una sala especial.
> 
> Eso puede escribirse --- " se les invitó " >" ellos fueron invitados etc."
> 
> ¿O no ?


 
En México y en España, sí. Me parece que en Colombia también. Parece que en Argentina y Uruguay, no.


----------



## Peterdg

roanheads said:


> Y si se escribe en forma de " se pasiva ", ( no se pasiva refleja )
> " se invitó a todos los pasajeros a una sala especial ", que equivale a "todos los pasajeros fueron invitados a una sala especial.
> 
> Eso puede escribirse --- " se les invitó " >" ellos fueron invitados etc."
> 
> ¿O no ?


Con "se pasiva",  "los pasajeros" sería el sujeto y la frase sería: "los pasajeros se invitaron" y esto me suena horrible

Con personas determinadas, no se suele utilizar el pasivo reflejo.


----------



## roanheads

Peter,
La forma que he usado no es " se pasiva refleja " sino la construcción " especial " de "se + preposición "a "y el verbo en singular 3prs. que evolucionó a lo largo de los años para evitar ambigüedades con personas, que ocurren en la pasiva refleja " normal ". Se explica en la DPD bajo la entrada de " se "2.2

Me lo enseñaron en clase hace años.


----------



## Peterdg

roanheads said:


> Peter,
> La forma que he usado no es " se pasiva refleja " sino la constructión " especial " de "se + preposición a " que evolucionó a lo largo de los años para evitar ambigüedades con personas, que ocurren en la pasiva refleja " normal ". Se explica en la DPD bajo la entrada de " se "2.2
> 
> Me lo enseñaron en clase hace años.


¿Es la construcción "se impersonal", no? (como comenté en el post #4)


----------



## roanheads

Pero hay una diferencia entre un impersonal "normal" como "se duerme por la tarde" y un impersonal  "evolucionado" como " se mata a los enemigos > se les mata.


----------



## Peterdg

roanheads said:


> Pero hay una diferencia entre un impersonal "normal" como "se duerme por la tarde" y un impersonal "evolucionado" como " se mata a los enemigos > se les mata.


Yo siempre las he considerado como una misma construcción: la del "se impersonal".


----------



## roanheads

Peter ,
A mi parecer , así radica la gran atracción que tiene el castellano, que nos da tanto interés y placer, las cositas, las opiniones, y los matices.
Hasta la proxima.


----------



## Pitt

roanheads said:


> Pero hay una diferencia entre un impersonal "normal" como "se duerme por la tarde" y un impersonal "evolucionado" como " se mata a los enemigos > se les mata.


 
Hay varios tipos de oraciones impersonales con se:

Con verbos intransitivos:
_Se duerme por la tarde._
_Se vive bien en Madrid._

Con verbos transitivos:
_Se mata a los enemigos._
_Se recibió a los turistas._

Saludos


----------



## roanheads

Hola Pitt,
Perdona el retraso. De acuerdo con tus comentarios.  Bueno, sabes que ya se ha debatido a la hartura " el se " en el foro, la única cosa que quiero comentar es que los impersonales, los veo corresponder a las distintas categorías no solamente de los transitivos e intransitivos sino también de la voz activa o pasiva,dependiendo del significado de la oración.
Y se destaca el uso " especial " del impersonal "evolucionado" para expresar una pasiva sin ambigüedad, como explica el DPD.

Claro,es poca cosa y una opinión personal pero así lo veo.

Saludos.


----------



## Istriano

*Se respetan los padres.* (el padre respeta a la madre y vice versa).
*Se respeta a los padres.* (uno tiene que respertarlos).
_*
Se comen las hormigas *_(una hormiga come otra).
_*Se comen las hormigas*_. (nosotros las comemos).
_*Se come las hormigas.*_ (nosotros las comemos).


----------

